# A DIY tetris shop stool



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Besides the fact it is not a tetris, I have issues with this. It looks great. But in a shop? And the guy is talking about standing on it. No way. I say take the wheels off, and make it for a kid. If it has wheels, chances are a kid will try to stand on it anyway, and land on his/her face. So I would say take the wheels off, and put some carpet or something on the bottom to make it easy to slide around. In fact, without the wheels I imagine some people would want it for themselves. Probably a lot of you have enough small pieces floating around your shop you could just make one from that.
https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Tetris-Shop-Stool/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That is _not _an inexpensive stool!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> That is _not _an inexpensive stool!


Well, it COULD be, if you used free wood, used hinge, no wheels. :smile:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Old fence posts? Yeh, that rot'll wipe right off!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Having never figured out a Rubic's Cube, I don't want to see something like this. And, Tetris was a completely different game with odd shaped shapes that drop faster and faster. When you filled a line, it wiped that line out to make room for more dropping shapes. I kind of liked that game, but don't much care for this project.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been thinking about this. Yes, I know, some of you are thinking, "UH OH, he's thinking again." Well, nyah, I'll think if I want to. :grin:

No, I'm thinking it is still something for a kid mostly. I'm thinking of a different way of doing it, and make it cheap. If you want 4x4 chunks, easy, get some free pallets, cut the cross pieces 2X2 (using an old blade to go thru any nails you can't pull, or drive the nails thru, or drill them out with a hollow drill (plugging the holes after, probably more ways to get rid of the nails, but that's all that immediately pops into my mind). Then you glue the 2X2 chunks into 4X4 chunks, or just use the 2X2 chunks. You could use them for the sides, strips of wood, or just plywood. The top is the biggie - make a large checker/chess top. Something like that I likely wouldn't mind having in the house. No wheels still, and carpet or something on the bottom so it can slide easily, and you could keep the game pieces inside. I'm still not going to make one, but at least it would get away from that Rubic's cube look, I'm with Tom on that one. Not sure but think might be able to get free carpet samples at a carpet store you could use on the base. I still won't make one tho.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Neither am I


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I'll stick to my rolling chair but I won't try to stand on it.


----------

